# Sporting goods stores in Fargo



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

*Favorite Store*​
Scheels3132.63%Sportsmanswarehouse4850.53%Gander1616.84%


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

What do you guys feel are the strong and weak points to each of the stores in Fargo.

Scheels
Sportmanswarehouse
Gander Mountain

I'm curious to see what everyone else thinks.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

What I find out alot of times is that the sales clerks usually don't know about the products they are selling. If it is a big ticket item I do the research.

I will shop at any of the stores.

I go to who ever has the best price or buy over the Internet.

In the long it really doesn't matter.

If I find a good clerk, that is who I go to first, but they are far in between and usally move on.

:wink:


----------



## buchwheat (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey,
Ive Been to all three places and I picked gander Mountain. Sportsman Warehouse is cheaper than gander mountain on some items. Same for gander mountain. I thought that scheels was the most spendy.
If you go to the Outdoorsman all the people that work there know what there talking about. It can be more spendy there to but it pays off. I looked at a Benelli Nova shotgun at scheels and it wass 300$ but it only came with one chokeand I bought my Benelli Nova shotgun there and It costed me 319$ but and it came with three chokes.
Fleet Farm Is a very good store. I found that it was the cheapest out of all 5 stores. A little less selection but great prices.
Also If you could look at Maple Creek Sports. Thats good too.
Thats where I bought My deer rifle. Well I am only fourteen so I had to have my parents buy them But I paid. I am not a spoiled kid. I have to pay for my stuff.
I also got my first deer this year and it was a great expirence.
I just wanted to add that.


----------



## win300us (Apr 28, 2004)

The Norseman is right on the money most of the time you get somebody that does not know A thing about the product you are after. And you have to check out which store has the best in store warranty


----------



## solitude (Oct 21, 2008)

I think that Gander Mountain is really a weak point. I like this point for hunting goose. :sniper: there is plain surface with heavy bushes so you can easily hide your self in these bushes.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

All three stores will match prices.

Scheel's is a bit pushy and expensive but most of them know their stuff.

Sportsman's has great help, usaully cheaper, but sometimes they don't ever have what a guy needs.

Gander some people know what they are talking about, the most expensive, very limited stock.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

blhunter3 said:


> All three stores will match prices.
> 
> Scheel's is a bit pushy and expensive but most of them know their stuff.
> 
> ...


Steels WONT price match...........tried numerous times all with the same answers


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Ok, one guy there told me that they would match with Cabelas.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I go to Gander because of all the above AND they will do a Military Discount.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Doesn't Sportman's give you a discount too?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Steels wont give the discount but gander and sportsmans will....


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

OK


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I do not like Sportsman's because twice I have gone there to buy a gun and stood at the counter waiting for the coffee clutch to get over with as a group of the employee's were BS'ing behind the counter. The first time there were two guys and the second there were three and this was a month in between times. The last time I got the manager and showed him the add for the gun I wanted to purchase and told him that I was going else where to do the purchase.

The first time I went to the counter after the class I attended there for the CCW and wanted to purchase a hand gun...stood there for a while and then finally left.

I go there only when I am over that way at Sam's or Lowe's....otherwise it is Gander hands down.


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

Whenever I go to Scheels I get bombarded by salesman. Every 30 seconds it seems like someone asks me if I have any questioins or if they could offer some help, and I probably come across as an a$$ over time but it gets real annoying. They also have the one sales guy who was talking to me and he said the hunting was real tough. I then asked him how he has been doing and he said he has limited everytime he has gone out. I then left and went to sportsmans. Anybody know how many employees Scheels has in the hunting section alone?


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

MSG Rude: I hear you on the gun counter sewing circle at Sportsman's. Though, if I'm the first one there I enjoy BS-ing about guns, provided nobody's waiting.

As far as my favorite, I voted for Gander, but I go to Sportsman's a lot too.

I find Sportsman's is my favorite for pistol ammo, and camping stuff, but they're a little over-priced on shotgun shells. They're about a push with Gander on rifle ammo. Scheels is always more expensive. I really like Gander. I troll that place for deals after season, and I've gotten some really nice gear at reasonable prices. I have a lot of their "Guide Series" gear. When I'm shopping for stuff where the prices are going to be pretty comparable, I usually go with Sportsman's first, because I want to make sure that store's stays around. It's pretty close to my house, and when I go in there in the summer it's a graveyard... which can be handy if you want to take the time to look through about a billion pairs of binocs.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

USSapper said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > All three stores will match prices.
> ...


I just bought something at Scheels and they called Gander with me standing right there and matched the price.With the manager signing the slip.....so they do match prices.


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

Gander will give 10% military discount on everything but firearms, then it is 5% on firearms. You can also add the mill-discount to the new card 10% discount, on your first purchase with the Gander Mtn card.

Gander will price match all locals, including Cabela's, Reed's, Scheels, Sportsman's Warehouse, ect.., they just call to confirm if the item is in stock, if the package/item is the same, and the price.

I shop them all and like the next guy watch for a deal when they pop up. I prefer Gander and Sportsmans in that order.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Scheels is a Fargo,based North Dakota Company. I'm proud to have Scheels representing us through out the mid west. I always shop at Scheels when in town.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

g/o said:


> Scheels is a Fargo,based North Dakota Company. I'm proud to have Scheels representing us through out the mid west. I always shop at Scheels when in town.


Voice over:



> _This message and the content herein is approved and endorsed by g/o and the g/o coalition for a betterment of advertising._


Just kidding g/o...couldn't resist!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Ken,

I have tried MANY times trying to get them to price match on decoys, wakeboards, ski-ropes, a 22-250,........etc.................the list goes on and on... Have been turned down every time.

You must have game Ken, you must have game :lol:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Or he talks to the right people


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

holy digging up old posts batman!

For me its scheels or sportsmans 1st, and I hardly ever go to gander. It just seems like the never have $hit for waterfowling. The steel shot selection is poor at best, and their gun prices seem sky high. Gander does have great sales in the offseason though!


----------



## hunterboy (Dec 5, 2004)

sportsmans archery guys are very helpful and have always gone the extra mile for me!!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I like sportsmans warehouse. Their prices beat scheels and they have a military discount.

I troll G Mountain for specials and deals, but their selection isnt the best and guide gear stuff is crap IMO, just never had good luck with it. Military discount here is a plus.

Scheels, hahaha, dont care what anybody says, their staff isnt as knowledgable as you think. Reading Petersons Bowhunting or Guns N Ammo doesnt make you an expert. Their prices suck! They do price match, but you gotta twist their damn arm to do it. Ive been in scheels and asked where a specific item was, and I get the response, "you dont want that, you want this", dont tell me what I want, I know what I want, just take me to it. Every time im in there I ask for a military discount, they say their "working on it", well theyve been "working on it" for three years now. But they do have some hotties working downstairs.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I personally prefer scheels over sportsmans or gander. Gander never has anything good for bowhunting, I don't even bother any more. Sportsmans I do like quite a bit too, their camo selection is actually really good. Scheels has always been helpful, I love the archery section, always seem to have what I need or get in what I want no questions asked. The only thing that drives me crazy, absolutely CRAZY is when you get arrows and they have them cut in the bike shop. The bike shop guys consistently mess up arrows when you have them cut. I just wish they would have an archery guy cut arrows.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

MSG Rude said:


> g/o said:
> 
> 
> > Scheels is a Fargo,based North Dakota Company. I'm proud to have Scheels representing us through out the mid west. I always shop at Scheels when in town.
> ...


I forgot in this day and age we are suppose to hate and punish the rich and succesful. Thats right we are to redistribute the wealth now days. Maybe someday I'll get it right (doubtful)


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

To be quit honest...out of all the stores here, and I do mean ALL stores, Scheels has my utmost respect.

Their commitment to the Christian faith and their public proclamation of it is totally against the business practice's of any other. At Easter they take a full page add in the Sunday paper and tell the Resurrection story. if my memory serves me correctly, they do the same at Christmas.

A company that stands up for what they truly believe in is awesome in this day and age without fear of upsetting someone.

I meant no disrespect to you at all g/o and if it were taken that way I apologize to you in the utmost.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I usually go with Sportsmans. They seem to have the best prices but as others have said they do seem more concerned with the latest watercooler talk at the gun counter than helping someone. Gander is pretty good, they were the only ones that would price match the rifle and scope I got last year and took the time to make sure I would be happy with what I choose. Scheels has helpful employees but are the most expensive.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

I put gander... I usually get offers of like 20 bucks off purchase, or 10% off, plus I earn 5% back at that store on the credit card.

gander matches prices, so as far as I can tell, it is always the cheapest place for me if they have the same items as other stores.

great selection on items? nope
poor? nope

I always seem to be able to find what I need (most of times)

help there is what you'd expect from any sporting goods store...... stand behind their guns too (thank god)


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Doesn't Gander offer a guiding service that leases land in ND? :eyeroll:


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

KEN W said:


> Doesn't Gander offer a guiding service that leases land in ND? :eyeroll:


news to me? I get all their junk and promotions because I have a card... the closest i've seen them would be when my bill arrives there are leaflets from Guides (fishing/hunting) all over that you can book with.

does gander endorse them? heck if i know.... I don't ever pay much attention, just see spam


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Scheels in Fargo.Sportsmens in St Cloud.Reeds if I need it now and cheap.Never had a purchase Reeds wouldn't meet or beat the price on.


----------



## Uncle Omar (Jul 8, 2008)

I've shopped @ Scheels for ... um ... 45 years now ... (first purchase was in the old Broadway store ... back when they only had two or three stores)

Various reasons, but selection is prolly the most important to me ...

I also hit Sportsmen's and Gander, but I know most of what's available @ Scheels ... tho I also know what they don't have available, and I won't hesitate to try the others (and FleetFarm) to get what I want ...

If you have a bit of a problem getting Scheels to price-match, simply walk up to a White Shirt (department manager) and ask him/her for help ... they DO price-match, but it's gotta be on identical items ... and some of them have the phone #s of the other stores on speed-dial, and know who they're talking to on the other end, when they call to check on prices ... they also price-match against Cabela's in either Mitchell or EGF ... and any other stores within driving distance (which is MOST of Nodak, at least) that have similar inventory ...

I know most of the folks in the Fargo store, at least the older ones, and they recognize me when I'm there, even tho it's only two or three times a year ...

Their "pushy" behavior is how they're trained ... they don't want the "water cooler syndrome" to cause neglect of a potential customer ... I've seen similar styles @ Gander/Warehouse/Fleet ... but Scheels still has the best (imho) overall customer service attitude ....

As to the "hotties" ... that could be my daughter, daughter-in-law or one of my nieces ... merely sayin' ...


----------

